# spring



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like spring has sprung! even though it is ice on the lake here, the cardinals are building a nest in the bushes next to my bedroom window, I see them flying past all the time I am on my pc! won't be long and the sound of babies will be waking me up!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's still cold but i went to a pond and caught some marbled salamander larvae and spotted salamanders! No mantids yet, though


----------



## agent A (Mar 24, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> It's still cold but i went to a pond and caught some marbled salamander larvae and spotted salamanders! No mantids yet, though


I want some spotted salamanders!!!


----------



## Sticky (Mar 24, 2013)

The redwing blackbirds are here. Its a begining!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't wait for all the yellow-brown to turn green, this time of year everything just looks so dead, but thats soon to change, YEAH!

Like you Rebecca the birds chirping away almost always wakes me up before I'm supposed to be up, bless their little hearts... :yawn:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Mar 24, 2013)

it's 80F here in CA.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 24, 2013)

You're trying to aggravate us aren't you?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes spring please come ...... I hate winter......


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 24, 2013)

agent A said:


> I want some spotted salamanders!!!


I do too. I was on a nature walk so couldnt take any. Gonna go back to a pond one day, though!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Crazy4mantis said:


> it's 80F here in CA.


76°F here  And all the flowers are blooming!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 24, 2013)

WolfPuppy said:


> 76°F here  And all the flowers are blooming!


+1 &amp; +1 It is a beautiful day in southern California. I watered the backyard this morning and the orange tree is in full blossom, my plumeria are getting their first leaves, and I have a blooming cactus.


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 24, 2013)

9-12" of snow today for us in the MO. What spring?


----------



## Plex (Mar 24, 2013)

Snow forcasted for tonight and most of this week here, but yesterday was awkwardly warm and melted our old snow.

So we have two days of spring then back to the white stuff


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lucky californians :lol: its 32°F here... flowers just started growing


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh yeah and we have a snow forecast for this week


----------



## twolfe (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so ready for spring. I wanted snow this winter because it makes for better winter photography. But it's been a long winter. I just got back from a week in Arizona where we had sun most of the time and high temps in the low to mid 80s. So, it was hard to come back to all this snow. I missed some really cold weather and more snow while I was away. There aren't too many signs of spring yet, but the birds have been signing more. We have a lot of snow to melt, and the pond in my backyard and the wetlands behind my house still have ice. It's supposed to be in the low 40s by the end of the week. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2013)

What spring? It was 70's and even 81 one day over the last few weeks. Everything was bloomed, my bees were busy, turtles were coming up and then bam it's like winter came back.


----------



## agent A (Mar 25, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I'm so ready for spring. I wanted snow this winter because it makes for better winter photography. But it's been a long winter. I just got back from a week in Arizona where we had sun most of the time and high temps in the low to mid 80s. So, it was hard to come back to all this snow. I missed some really cold weather and more snow while I was away. There aren't too many signs of spring yet, but the birds have been signing more. We have a lot of snow to melt, and the pond in my backyard and the wetlands behind my house still have ice. It's supposed to be in the low 40s by the end of the week. Looking forward to that.


me too!! i walked in the woods yesterday and found a wild callosamia angulifera cocoon

im lookin forward to the saturniid season and only a few more weeks until diapause is broken

did u get my email tammy abt the sleeves??


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2013)

I spent couple hours workin outside yesterday in the 32F weather, it was dry but ground was frozen with ice, but I was clearing old dead flower stems and such around the fence, worked so long, my feet were froze but the rest of me was sweating! Woke up this morning to 5" of falling snow and still coming down.... there are some ducks on the lake and one male does not have a mate and the other one is chasing him on the frozen lake. haha, they look funny as the snow is on the lake and they are walking real fast. looks like daffy duck in a cartoon!

beautiful flowers btw and here is my fav winter song, enjoy it while it is here u guys, before long granny will be melting!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAEqsnOQrxY


----------



## Plex (Mar 25, 2013)

It snowed here today. White stuff everywhere! Enjoy your spring to those who get one =P


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> What spring? It was 70's and even 81 one day over the last few weeks. Everything was bloomed, my bees were busy, turtles were coming up and then bam it's like winter came back.


Rick, we're having the same problem. Granted, the winters are mild here, but every time I think spring has arrived, mother nature has to turn around and say, "Psych/sike!"—not sure how she spells it. I probably shouldn't complain. It could be worse. I could still be living and working outdoors in Indianapolis.


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> What spring? It was 70's and even 81 one day over the last few weeks. Everything was bloomed, my bees were busy, turtles were coming up and then bam it's like winter came back.


Yeah it is like that here. I am close to Raleigh. At night it is cold. The wild plants around here and in the forests recently started growing fast. There were many animals active during this winter. There were butterflies, birds, toads, flies, squirrels. Most of the time it was cold and so some of the animals were not around most of the time. I found out that there were salamanders in creeks. There are many of them. I wonder if any of those salamanders are a special kind. Interesting video about Slimy Salamanders.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Rick, we're having the same problem. Granted, the winters are mild here, but every time I think spring has arrived, mother nature has to turn around and say, "Psych/sike!"—not sure how she spells it. I probably shouldn't complain. It could be worse. I could still be living and working outdoors in Indianapolis.


Winters are very mild here too. Our climates are quite similar. I guess it is warming up end of this week. But as always it is going to get really nice Sunday and afterwards during the week when I can't enjoy it as much.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2013)

I woke up to dread this morning! Thinking about the pain I have and what will I do when it gets hot? Not a good thing to wake up to! I need the cold!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2013)

My polyphemus moth hatched a few days ago and the day after it snowed and i cant release him cuz of the weather. Poor thing is dying


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 26, 2013)

Hibiscus, I'm the exact opposite. The chill from the cold weather just feels like death. My body doesn't want to move, and I want to hibernate in my warm bed all winter.  If you don't mind me asking, what pain do you associate with the warmer weather? Please ignore if of a personal nature.

Bran, hope your moth catches a break.


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

The weather was so nice today!!! It got into the 50s here and i feel so much happier now!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Hibiscus, I'm the exact opposite. The chill from the cold weather just feels like death. My body doesn't want to move, and I want to hibernate in my warm bed all winter.  If you don't mind me asking, what pain do you associate with the warmer weather? Please ignore if of a personal nature.
> 
> Bran, hope your moth catches a break.


R u old like me? The warm weather with the sun has always been my enemy. I don't like the heat, it does not make me hurt, it just makes me HOT!

I had 2 back surgeries and now I have nerve (neurophy) from it, and my feet are in pain all day long, sometimes I almost cannot walk the pain is so intense. Now my neck is wore out and my hands are going thru the same thing. I has shingles a couple years ago and I have pain from it now. Did I miss anything? The cold has done the same thing to me, now instead of going outside and enjoying it, I have to protect my hands as they hurt really bad as soon as they get cold, same with feet, can't tell if the shower is to hot so I burn my feet a lot! :} ;[ Other than all that I am in good shape! ha!


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 28, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> R u old like me? The warm weather with the sun has always been my enemy. I don't like the heat, it does not make me hurt, it just makes me HOT!
> 
> I had 2 back surgeries and now I have nerve (neurophy) from it, and my feet are in pain all day long, sometimes I almost cannot walk the pain is so intense. Now my neck is wore out and my hands are going thru the same thing. I has shingles a couple years ago and I have pain from it now. Did I miss anything? The cold has done the same thing to me, now instead of going outside and enjoying it, I have to protect my hands as they hurt really bad as soon as they get cold, same with feet, can't tell if the shower is to hot so I burn my feet a lot! :} ;[ Other than all that I am in good shape! ha!


I consider myself old. Depends on who you ask, I guess. Lol!

I suffer from lower back pain but nothing like you describe. I hate the fact that you must live each day in pain. However, from what I gather, you haven't let the pain keep you down; you have established a reputable business which must keep you very busy. That's admirable!

Here the day is shaping up to be a nice one. Hope the conditions are similar in your neck of the woods. And may your coming summer be mild. Take care.


----------



## agent A (Mar 29, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> R u old like me? The warm weather with the sun has always been my enemy. I don't like the heat, it does not make me hurt, it just makes me HOT!I had 2 back surgeries and now I have nerve (neurophy) from it, and my feet are in pain all day long, sometimes I almost cannot walk the pain is so intense. Now my neck is wore out and my hands are going thru the same thing. I has shingles a couple years ago and I have pain from it now. Did I miss anything? The cold has done the same thing to me, now instead of going outside and enjoying it, I have to protect my hands as they hurt really bad as soon as they get cold, same with feet, can't tell if the shower is to hot so I burn my feet a lot! :} ;[ Other than all that I am in good shape! ha!


I am kinda jealous of u

I would rather have your physical ailments and be mentally sane than suffer from my various mental issues

I typically curb back pain with a quick back crack but idk if thats possible for u at your age  

At least spring weather brings me joy and a chance to heal  

In other news my plants for my garden r doin well and im gonna release my plethedon later if its nice enough


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks for the thumbs up Jamurfur! A, if your serious, I hope you enjoy summer too!


----------



## agent A (Mar 29, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> thanks for the thumbs up Jamurfur! A, if your serious, I hope you enjoy summer too!


I love summer and its saturniids and the escape from systemized learning and the nice weather, the time outside, the opportunity toput my babies on the porch and so much more!!

Im always serious when it comes to my issues, though i may not reveal everything to everyone

I hope we get spring rains soon so im able to work on my outdoor plants!!!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 29, 2013)

agent A said:


> I am kinda jealous of u I would rather have your physical ailments and be mentally sane than suffer from my various mental issues I typically curb back pain with a quick back crack but idk if thats possible for u at your age  At least spring weather brings me joy and a chance to heal  In other news my plants for my garden r doin well and im gonna release my plethedon later if its nice enough


Your fine agent A.  I think her back bone might be fused together?


----------



## twolfe (Mar 29, 2013)

Rebecca, sorry to hear that your situation. I started a part time job last fall. When I interviewed for the position. my boss told me that I'd be helping him make million dollar decisons sometimes and removing paperclips for him other times. He suffers from neuropathy. In the winter he often has to put gloves on indoors when his hands start to hurt.

We still have a lot of snow to melt here. There's over a foot in the front yard. Today it got up in the mid 40s. There was no wind, and the sun felt warm. I swept my garage floor and cleaned the windows in the garage. The windows had so many cobwebs on them that they looked like something you'd see in a haunted house. It was nice to get outside again.


----------



## agent A (Mar 29, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> Your fine agent A.  I think her back bone might be fused together?


far from it

i wouldnt be surprised if rebecca had any backbone calcification issues at her age



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Rebecca, sorry to hear that your situation. I started a part time job last fall. When I interviewed for the position. my boss told me that I'd be helping him make million dollar decisons sometimes and removing paperclips for him other times. He suffers from neuropathy. In the winter he often has to put gloves on indoors when his hands start to hurt.
> 
> We still have a lot of snow to melt here. There's over a foot in the front yard. Today it got up in the mid 40s. There was no wind, and the sun felt warm. I swept my garage floor and cleaned the windows in the garage. The windows had so many cobwebs on them that they looked like something you'd see in a haunted house. It was nice to get outside again.


it was gorgeous outside today!!

i had a decent day, someone asked me out (though they live in a different state so idk if it will last long), i boil-sterilized my roach bins, aired out the insectorium, released my plethedon, my toads r gonna spawn again probably, my neighbors dog gave me a lick bath through their fence and i had a hickory war with the neighbors kids, and just had a good day off from school and my mom was working so i got a nice break from her B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2013)

nice story A, I like the dog got some of you! hhhhheeee heee! Fuzzy Friday was yesterday, so I got to play with him, he helped me (no really he did) make fruit fly cultures! He put the lids on among other things. I video taped it, gotta figure out how to transfer it now. Then after his nap we went outside and dragged the garbage cans to the burn pit, (which is now a hill) and burned garbage and then went to the swing set and he swinged for about 45 minutes until he was good and done with it. Kept waking up last night wondering if he will get sick from the swing wind blowing on him? gotta call and find out today! So yesterday was nice day for me too!


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 30, 2013)

It got hot today.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 31, 2013)

Went salamander hunting today! Caught 2 spotteds and 4 marbleds. And a spring peeper hitchhiked in our car!


----------



## agent A (Mar 31, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Went salamander hunting today! Caught 2 spotteds and 4 marbleds. And a spring peeper hitchhiked in our car!


I stumbled upon 2 adult ambystoma mexicanum in an odd realm filled with insects...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 31, 2013)

agent A said:


> I stumbled upon 2 adult ambystoma mexicanum in an odd realm filled with insects...


So you found burrito and her mate in the insectatorium?? :lol:


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2013)

the insectorium  

speaking of which it's in danger cause my mom wants all my babies in the basement

i may have to sell/give away most of the mantises for their own protection  



brancsikia339 said:


> So you found burrito and her mate in the insectatorium?? :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 1, 2013)

agent A said:


> the insectorium
> 
> speaking of which it's in danger cause my mom wants all my babies in the basement
> 
> i may have to sell/give away most of the mantises for their own protection


Im sorry  Why don't you migrate all the heatlamps, everything etc to the basement and put the mantids down there? I keep all my animals in the basement


----------



## twolfe (Apr 1, 2013)

Easter Sunday started out really cold and dreary, but the sun did come out in the afternoon. Today the high is only supposed to be in the mid 30s. A few days ago, the weather forecast was showing 60 degrees temperatures in our future, but it's been downgraded now to highs in the 50s. The one positive about a slow warm up is less flooding in North Dakota and Minnesota.

There are areas with some grass actually showing now but other areas (like the front yard) where there is 10 or more inches of snow yet to melt. It's piled higher in spots from the snowblower.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its around 40-50 degrees here, no snow left, but flurries have happened in the last two weeks


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 1, 2013)

Man the weather's friggin CRAZY here... It was 55-60 degrees all day yesterday and it dropped to 27 AND flurried overnight. Now it's in the 30's and supposed to hit 40 this afternoon... Annoying.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 1, 2013)

I feel sorry for all you cold weather folks. Break out the shades and the sunscreen. :lol: This is what my city weather is...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank God I am in OHIO!


----------

